# NOPD Beretta 92FS



## rjbuilder (Nov 4, 2012)

I am looking for a Beretta 92FS with NOPD and a number stamped in the frame. About 1000 of these firearms were traded for .40 cal Glocks by the New Orleans Police Department a number of years ago. I know they are out there, I just haven't been able to locate one. I have a new in the box .40cal Glock that I can trade for or just buy the firearm. Thanks.


----------

